# Seattle Nov for 4 nights



## Nolathyme (Oct 10, 2016)

I need a place in Seattle for 4 nights, beginning either Nov 2 or Nov 7. There will be 2 people. Can a Worldmark owner book nightly stays?


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 10, 2016)

swj said:


> I need a place in Seattle for 4 nights, beginning either Nov 2 or Nov 7. There will be 2 people. Can a Worldmark owner book nightly stays?



There is nothing available for either of those timespans.  

Sue


----------



## Nancy (Oct 12, 2016)

*Seattle Oasis*

We have used Seattle Oasis for rentals in Seattle.  Used it twice and happy with it.

Nancy


----------

